# Bear 76'er, non-standard?



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

If that's a shootable bow you just got a steal!

They seem to be a variety of colors for those bows.I've got a green riser and brown limbs.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

As far as I can recall, the '76er came out as a longer target bow in a red/white/blue patriotic color scheme for the bicentennial, but after that it was available in a shorter version in "hunting" colors.


----------



## SEAL Archer (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, I guess it may be standard....and of course, a great deal.


----------

